# Learning Portuguese



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

I’ve been searching and haven’t found anything yet so hopefully someone will know something about free or almost free language classes that are offered in Lisbon and various other towns. I understand that one time they were offered at different schools (pubic I think).


----------



## filby (Jan 14, 2018)

We are looking for Portuguese lessons around the Cadaval, Bombarrel area if anyone knows of any?
Thanks


----------



## milanonyc (May 20, 2017)

The government occasionally opens up free classes for immigrants. However you get what you pay for. If you really want to learn Portuguese in a dynamic learning environment, pay for private classes.


----------



## cruizes (Oct 9, 2011)

milanonyc said:


> The government occasionally opens up free classes for immigrants. However you get what you pay for. If you really want to learn Portuguese in a dynamic learning environment, pay for private classes.


I totally get it but I am looking for more of a social atmosphere instead of academic.


----------



## SaraMendes (Mar 2, 2018)

*Really cheap classes*

Hi there!
There's this website called SmartChalk:
https://smartchalkcontact.wixsite.com/smartchalk[/url]
There classes are really cheap (like 5 USD per class or so) and the teachers are really cool.
The best part is that you can have the classes online, so it's more practical. I think they also teach locally in Portugal, but I don't know if they do so in the area you want.
I like the fact they don't just teach the language, but also try to give you a bit of the culture, curiosities,...
Maybe try to check it out 
Good luck!


----------

